# medical premiums



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I have to mandatory health insurance which is about 1000e per year.Have also an expanded coverage which is another 3000 per year.Is this deductable on the 1040.


Thanks in advance.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Health insurance is only deductible on Schedule A and only over a certain percentage of your AGI. If you're taking the FEIE, chances are you aren't bothering to itemize your deductions.

If you do itemize deductions, you have to apportion your itemized deductions against the portion of your income you get to exclude thanks to the FEIE.

If you earned income is less than the maximum FEIE you can take, then the simple answer is no, you can't deduct your health care premiums.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks for the info.Didn't think I could but wanted to be sure.

Thanks again for the info.

Bernie



Bevdeforges said:


> Health insurance is only deductible on Schedule A and only over a certain percentage of your AGI. If you're taking the FEIE, chances are you aren't bothering to itemize your deductions.
> 
> If you do itemize deductions, you have to apportion your itemized deductions against the portion of your income you get to exclude thanks to the FEIE.
> 
> ...


----------

